# Good Place to Buy CO2 Equipment



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm going pressurized. Where's a place to get good equipment for not much money?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Craigslist! Search CO2 for Tanks & Regulators


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

You can get co2 tanks for cheap at beveragefactory.com


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

check out www.greenleafaquariums.com as well. They may not be the cheapest possible but the customer service is excellent and from what I hear the quality is good as well.


----------



## jelisoner (Jul 22, 2008)

also agree www.greenleafaquariums.com great quality products at reasonable prices


----------



## columbia (Jun 19, 2008)

Greenleaf all the way. You get what you pay for - they are the best!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well if you are looking for brand names instead of home built, consider Red Sea, Milwaukee, or Tunze.
Red Sea has a nice complete system that includes everything but the tank. Even includes a drop checker, that reads the C02 level in your water. The complete kit is a better deal than just buying the regulator by itself.


----------



## Augus (Apr 4, 2008)

this is what i plan to get, with low budget of less than $200

*CO2 Regulator Solenoid Complete Kit $67 +$9sh*
CO2 Regulator + Solenoid + Bubble Counter + Check Valve + 8 ft Air Tube 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CO2-Regulat...yZ117435QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*CO2 Difuser less than $7*
pick one depend on the size of your tank
http://search.ebay.com/co2-diffuser...mtsZ1QQsacatZQ2d1QQsaobfmtsZinsifQQsofocusZbs

*CO2 Drop checker less than $15*
or get one from Greenleafaquarium
http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=32&fsoo=2&fgtp=

*CO2 cylinder depend what size of cylinder you want ~$70*
or beveragefactory.com 
http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=32&fsoo=2&fgtp=

if you want to use paintball bottle, for small space limit get this adapter to connect paintball bottle to regulator
http://www.3gponline.com/paintball/product_info.php/products_id/747?osCsid=a7f4bb97a51c11cea37833


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

There's a similar question on another forum. Here it is: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/70275-just-got-my-co2-tank-what.html


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Augus said:


> this is what i plan to get, with low budget of less than $200
> 
> *CO2 Regulator Solenoid Complete Kit $67 +$9sh*
> CO2 Regulator + Solenoid + Bubble Counter + Check Valve + 8 ft Air Tube
> ...


----------



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

went to www.co2-canisters.com and got a 5lb setup with JBJ reg for $178 shipped.


----------



## Augus (Apr 4, 2008)

armedbiggiet said:


> I was thinking to get this regulator but do you notice the connector is different? It is the oversea CO2 connector which Taiwan, Japan and other countries are using. The us one is different, ask them to see if they sell some kind of adaptor for it.
> 
> Tony


Oh thanks, did not know that.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> CO2 Regulator Solenoid Complete Kit $67 +$9sh
> CO2 Regulator + Solenoid + Bubble Counter + Check Valve + 8 ft Air Tube
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CO2-Regulato...QQcmdZViewItem


Also note that there is no manual ajustment for the working pressure. When you attach the regulator to the cylinder, it automaticaly ajusts to whatever pressure it was designed for. This has its pros and cons.

Irvine California where this seller is, is close to the major import hub on the west coast from Asia. Asian products flood into there by the truckload every day, and its real easy for someone to get something like this and slap their name on it. Find out if there is any kind of warranty. Usually there is no warranty, nobody to return it to if something is wrong with it. Milwaukee and JBJ are probably made by the same chinese company, but they carry an American warranty, and are screened and tested before they are shipped.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

Do the JBJ regulators have an adjustment for working pressure? I have a JBJ and never used or adjusted this. Only the needlve valve adjustment is all ive used.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

no, the jbj pressure is set....


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

Checkout my personal friends and APC , TPT members site:
http://www.sumoregulator.com/
Nothing but quality regs and equipment here.


----------

